# Chase and Storm (pic heavy)



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Chase and Storm went to the vet today. The vet said they were lovely birds, that Storm will need lots of training because he is such a nasty biter, and that Chase has worms 
But because they were such good boys I let them out to play a bit earlier today then usual. Storm is still biting heaps, but he sat on me for about 10 minutes without trying to attack me, and only bit me when he flew off. But anyway, here are some new pictures of my boys 

Chase:
















































^ He loves Tiffany's & pimples & moles haha.

Storm:








So cute, but soo soo naughty!

















































I can't wait until Storm is more tame and less bitey. He's such a beautiful boy!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are both absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

They are both adorable!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Squeeeee! Birdy faces! **Smooshes the cute**


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

They both look like a couple of darling birds.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They are such cuties! Storm has amazing markings.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

So beautiful!! Loves thier names too


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

They are SO pretty. How old are they?


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. I do love them 
Storm is 9 weeks and Chase is about 4 months.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre both lovely How are the worms being treated Love the pics X x


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

The vet gave them something to put in the water which we have to repeat in 14 days.
Progress with Storm. Mum got him out of the cage today, and he sat on her shoulder. When I got home from being in our state's Christmas Pageant, he came and sat on me. Please excuse my face, I still have bits of costume make up on haha.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He looks happy there.  What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

He was very content chewing my hair and necklace. About ten minutes later he came and sat on the keyboard and played with my hand! Hopefully he'll keep this behaviour up!


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful birds and great pics


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you  Can't wait until Storm is more friendly so I can get more pictures.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Beauties.


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you  I got a picture of Chase after his bath the other day. My little drowned rat haha


----------

